# Mithral isles



## Dantardis (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi,

This is the Story Hour that I am playing set in a coastal area known as the Mithral Isles.


----------



## Dantardis (Oct 15, 2011)

Our adventuring party consists of:

Me - Colvis - a Human Warrior
Lulua-iana - a Darfellan cleric
Shonto- a Darfellan Barbarian
One- a male elf swashbuckler
Jacob - a human wizard
and finally a Dridd Bard


----------



## Dantardis (Oct 15, 2011)

Friday March 13th, DT 1618:

Typical.  There I was on dock minding my own business when I was pressganged aboard a ship by the harbour master.  I mean I know I'm a marine of the company of the Great East, but I was hoping to be put on a mission in the wilderness, not onboard ship - I'm not a good sailor.

I had been taken aboard a caravel class vessel - the Feyfire, led by Captain Debere.  A large number of marines were aboard, I was put into a group with an elf swashbuckler, a drid bard, two darfellans- a cleric and a barbarian and a human wizard.

They looked a motley group but seemed to be able to handle themselves.  We were told by the captain that this was our final training mission but we were not told what this was.

And so it was that we set sail.


----------



## Dantardis (Oct 15, 2011)

We had left the port of Five Fingers, heading SE, then NE.  The weather was slightly cool but sunny.  We appeared to be sailing along the coast.

March 16th:  A storm built up and the captain ordered the ship to take in the sail.  We were all seasick.  Three of us went up on deck but were curtly ordered to go back down by the Captain.

Morning came and we returned to full sail. We passed a large bay which One stated was Northport Bay.

Four days passed and the windspeed had increased and we changed direction.


----------



## Dantardis (Oct 15, 2011)

The 17th day at sea- visibility was poor and it became a lot cooler.  We were advised by the captain that in three days we will be dropped on an island- our role is to investigate the island and get back and we have 24 hours to do so.

Day 22:  4am- what a hellish time to start work.  We were woken at quarter to 4 and deposied on an island which we were told was island 513.  

We decided to wait until dawn as it was too dark to make anything out.  As dawn approached One set off to track ahead and discovered that the beach stopped in a craggy outlook on one side whilst to the left the beach curves around.

One climbed the cliff and discovered that the island consisted of a bowl, made of hills.

We all climbed the cliff and began to walk through dense gorse, in the distance we could hear the distant bleating of sheep and also a low growling noise.  The area of bowl appeared sheltered from the wind, but there did not seem to be any streams or waterways.  All the crops were straggly and had bolted.


----------



## Dantardis (Oct 15, 2011)

We then discovered that there was a small village consisting of several wattle and daub buildings.

In the middle of the village was a small garden, in the middle of which was a strange building.  The garden was overgrown, and everything was overgrown.  Looking through a slidirng door I noticed that there was raised dias with a pallet and a body in rich clothing.  The body was surrounded by 8 kneeling skeletal figures.

There were heraldic symbols from the Empire of Light- our enemy on the walls.  One realised that the symbols were those of the House of Mori.  As we were investigating two of the skeletal figures stood up and moved forward to attack.  Their bodies were leathery and weathered and were dressed poorly.  They moved forward to attack.

Swinging my mighty warhammer I struck one but unfortunately one of the creatures struck Lula with its grimy claws and she fell over pumping blood.  One moved forward to attack and struck one of the creatures and Shonto screamed in rage at the injury to his mistress and desroyed it.  Very quickly the second skeleton was destroyed and we carried on.

On the dias we found a weapon stand were there were 3 scabbards but no swords within.  We also found, in the grounds themselves, three graves, one to a woman and two to young children.

Whilst we had been investigating the grounds we were in were surrounded by wild dogs.  One built a rough scaffolding and then stood on it, and then he and Gil the bard took pot shots at the dogs, scaring them off.


----------



## One (Oct 16, 2011)

Far be it for One to interrupt the narrative flow but One feels it imperative to amend some of the detail listed thus far.

One is not a 'Swashbuckler' and although this calling intrigues One, One was trained by the Company of the Great East as a tracker and hunter of (usually human) smugglers. Thus One may be more accurately labelled a 'Ranger'.

One is also a Grey Elf - a small distinction but one that One feels should be made.

A Drid is a Fay creature standing almost as tall as a human. These smooth skinned creatures have a skin tone that reflects the lands of their upbringing thus desert Drid have a sandy coloured appearance. They are lithe but not muscular and have a charismatic beauty that can fascinate the less advanced races.


----------



## Lulu'aina (Oct 16, 2011)

On a similar note, my name is Lulua'ina. Please? I don't *mind* humans calling me Lulu, as you guys don't really do Darfellan, but not Lula. It is pronounced Lu-lu-wai-ee-na. Try it some time! 

Secondly, 'mistress'? Shonto is my guardian and my friend, not a slave or something D: He is a person, not an animal - just because he doesn't speak common doesn't mean you should speak of him that way. 

Also, it might be important to note that you didn't 'scare off' the dogs. You killed one and then you wounded another and then the others ATE him. It was horrible! Also you missed the bit where they were stalking us through the long grass and we didn't know what they were and D: It wasn't NICE, is what I'm saying.

Also, the drid is creepy. I mean to have a long talk about Valkur with her. She needs theological education before she ends up hurting someone. Possibly a child. She threatened to HURT that poor girl, and I... yes. Long talk about Valkur.


----------

